# the fixie fad has peaked.



## Creakyknees (Sep 21, 2003)

Discuss....


----------



## SleeveleSS (Jun 3, 2007)

why don't you discuss b4 you ask us to?


----------



## Pablo (Jul 7, 2004)

This is a common theme in this forum lately. 

We'll get several comments as follows: (1) "how I've been doing this forever . . ."; (2) "it's played out" with examples and anecdotes; (3) others questioning the conclusions that its done; (4) more examples of how its over; (5) speculation about what's next; (6) others looking back for positive signs; and (7) vows that "I'll keep riding fixed."


----------



## roadfix (Jun 20, 2006)

Most are just curious what this is all about.
To those who take their coffee black, this fixed gear thing is not a fad.


----------



## dkahern (Mar 31, 2007)

Actually I think the fixie fad peaked during the first couple Tours de France......but I could be wrong


----------



## Howzitbroke (Jun 1, 2005)

I think it peaked in the 1920's. This is a tiny new blip on the fixie radar.


----------



## Fredke (Dec 10, 2004)

Ummmm.... If I'm riding fixed, it must have peaked at least a couple of years ago. Even I am now desperately looking for yet another fad to validate my fragile sense of cool. Am I too late to buy a clown wig and learn to krump?


----------



## Smilmick (Apr 11, 2007)

So what if I saw a certain kind of bike somewhere, liked the idea of owning one, built it and rode it!?!?!? WHO THE HELL CARES. Fad or not, owning another bike is never a bad thing (as long as you ride it). Start worrying about yourself and the fads and ride your bike.


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

dkahern said:


> Actually I think the fixie fad peaked during the first couple Tours de France......but I could be wrong



+1....LOL


----------



## wim (Feb 28, 2005)

roadfix said:


> Most are just curious what this is all about.
> To those who take their coffee black, this fixed gear thing is not a fad.


Agree. Never really a fad for me either, as for many others on this board. If you ride bikes long enough, you'll have those moments when you find yourself at the center of some fad, like it or not. If you continue to ride bikes, you'll notice one fine day that the fad has died and you're blissfully riding fixed by yourself again.


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

wim said:


> Agree. Never really a fad for me either, as for many others on this board. If you ride bikes long enough, you'll have those moments when you find yourself at the center of some fad, like it or not. If you continue to ride bikes, you'll notice one fine day that the fad has died and you're blissfully riding fixed by yourself again.



+1...While I ride fixie all year long, my interest and mileage really go up this time of year. With limited daylight hours, I tend to ride fixed more since it gives me a better workout in a shorter period of time..

.....and before someones says something...yes I do night riding as well..but it's hard to get in long miles when riding at night


----------



## Pablo (Jul 7, 2004)

Dave Hickey said:


> +1...While I ride fixie all year long, my interest and mileage really go up this time of year. With limited daylight hours, I tend to ride fixed more since it gives me a better workout in a shorter period of time..
> 
> .....and before someones says something...yes I do night riding as well..but it's hard to get in long miles when riding at night


I hear you. The fixie is my main winter ride, even more so now that I'm a commuting man. It's even smoother now with the Ruffy Tuffys that I put on.


----------



## VaughnA (Jun 3, 2003)

It may have been a fad and that may have been what got me to try a fixie. Now I ride a fixie/ss more than any other bike I own. I think it will stay that way even if the fad goes away. If it wasn't for the 'fad', I may not have tried it. But the bottom line is WHO CARES! I'm still the one man fixie fad in my town anyway.


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

VaughnA said:


> I'm still the one man fixie fad in my town anyway.


That would make you a trend setter


----------



## khill (Mar 4, 2004)

I certainly hope the fad is over. That means people who actually ride fixed gears for reasons aside from fashion can stop being associated with knuncklehead hipsters who have no brakes and no handling skills.


----------



## FatTireFred (Jan 31, 2005)

if the fad is over, we ought to be seeing some great deals on ebays, craigslist, etc. wouldn't really be a great time to start a fixed bike biz either


----------



## Jamieshankland (Jan 8, 2005)

I just like to go stupid fast on my fixie


----------



## Doggity (Mar 10, 2006)

No, it's everything else that's faddish. The first bikes ever made were fixed, and there'll still be fixed riders after we're long gone.


----------



## teoteoteo (Sep 8, 2002)

I don't know if it peaked but in Austin is seems to have gone more mainstream, I laughed at the "gang" of high school fixie hipsters cruising around this summer. The long-timers here I'm sure are shaking there heads over the hoards of people out riding fixies. I think they are cool bikes but know myself well enough to know that I don't have enough time to ride the bikes I have, much less a new one.


----------



## Fatnslow (Jul 17, 2002)

These types of threads always crack me up.

I finished my fixie a few weeks ago. It is my new commuter, replacing my ancient ('91) Giant Sedona. I did it not to be a "hipster" but because I admired the simplicity of the bike. As the owner of a Klein road bike and a Specialized FS mountain rig, I got kinda sick of riding these expensive, exotic machines that I was afraid to leave anywhere for fear that I would never see them again. 

One day, outside a convenience store, I saw a couple of messengers and saw that they were riding some ANCIENT frames with fixed gears, and old fashioned drops which were turned upside-down and cut off. I liked the idea of riding a bike that let you experience the joy of riding without screwing around with shifting, cadence, heart rate, blah blah blah.

So I took a 23 year old Schwinn Traveler steel bike I had sitting around, dusted it off a little, put a cheap wheelset, a set of bullhorns, a Brooks saddle, and a brake on it and I was off to the races. 

The other bikes haven't seen pavement since I finished it and, now I'm considering selling them. At 37, fat, and bald...I am WAAAAAY far fom a hipster, but I don't ride to be hip anyways.


----------



## danl1 (Jul 23, 2005)

Didn't you hear?

SS is the new fixed. Same thing, only without all that bothersome pedaling.

Funny thing is, even most of the hard core messengers around here have spun on bmx cogs.


----------



## BianchiJoe (Jul 22, 2005)

teoteoteo said:


> I don't know if it peaked but in Austin is seems to have gone more mainstream, I laughed at the "gang" of high school fixie hipsters cruising around this summer. The long-timers here I'm sure are shaking there heads over the hoards of people out riding fixies. I think they are cool bikes but know myself well enough to know that I don't have enough time to ride the bikes I have, much less a new one.


I teach at a high school in Austin, and I ride my fixed gear to work every day. I have lots of kids who come by to ask questions about parts and building bikes, and who use their fixies as daily transportation. They certainly fall under the heading of what we all call "hipsters", but every one of them that I've encountered seems genuinely interested in riding bikes for transportation instead of falling into the money-pit of car ownership. More power to 'em!


----------



## ukiahb (Jan 26, 2003)

Howzitbroke said:


> I think it peaked in the 1920's. This is a tiny new blip on the fixie radar.



actually, it was in the 1890's when safety bicycles (which were fixed then) and pneumatic tires became widely available, this led to a decade long "bicycle craze"...


----------



## wim (Feb 28, 2005)

ukiahb said:


> actually, it was in the 1890's when safety bicycles (which were fixed then) and pnuematic tires became widely available, this let to a decade long "bicycle craze"...


Correct. Here's a photo of a tough-looking Wisconsin rider from around that time. Note the foot pegs on the fork blades—used on steep downhills. Everyone rode fixed. The first freewheel bikes were hooted down as "uncontrollable" and "unsafe."


----------



## roadfix (Jun 20, 2006)

....and here's that somewhat famous quote some of us are familiar with:

"I still feel that variable gears are only for people over forty-five. Isn't it better to triumph by the strength of your muscles than by the artifice of a derailleur? We are getting soft...As for me, give me a fixed gear!"

- Henri Desgrange, L'Equipe article of 1902


----------



## dkahern (Mar 31, 2007)

*Peaked or not peaked.......*

who gives a #^%@. I ride mine like a road bike without gears. I have front and rear brakes (decidedly unhip) since I often ride long downhills and it's just plain easier to pull a lever than backpedal. I don't worry about messing up the "clean lines" I just want to stop. I've ridden the local centuries for years on a fix and I'm always the only one on a fix so no fads hapnin there. I see plenty of the them around town but those are not my people, it ain't my scene. I'm too old and with age comes not caring and with not caring comes liberation. If I put cards in my spokes, please shoot me dead.


----------



## teoteoteo (Sep 8, 2002)

BianchiJoe said:


> I teach at a high school in Austin, and I ride my fixed gear to work every day. I have lots of kids who come by to ask questions about parts and building bikes, and who use their fixies as daily transportation. They certainly fall under the heading of what we all call "hipsters", but every one of them that I've encountered seems genuinely interested in riding bikes for transportation instead of falling into the money-pit of car ownership. More power to 'em!


It was cool for me to see it, just maybe not so cool for all of the fixie guys that I know that are snobs about it. My laugh comment was mainly based on those handful of guys knowing that I could give them good natured hell over the fact that there fringe group was growing. The young guys I saw most likely go to McCallum but with fixies all over Austin I'm sure there are several high schools with their own groups.


----------



## BianchiJoe (Jul 22, 2005)

teoteoteo said:


> The young guys I saw most likely go to McCallum but with fixies all over Austin I'm sure there are several high schools with their own groups.


Go Knights!!


----------



## dkahern (Mar 31, 2007)

roadfix said:


> ....and here's that somewhat famous quote some of us are familiar with:
> 
> "I still feel that variable gears are only for people over forty-five. Isn't it better to triumph by the strength of your muscles than by the artifice of a derailleur? We are getting soft...As for me, give me a fixed gear!"
> 
> - Henri Desgrange, L'Equipe article of 1902


Hmmm......at 49 I guess it's time I got me some "variable gears"......and after I was having so much fun passing tattooed hipsters 1/2 my age.


----------



## fishman473 (Aug 2, 2004)

I don't think we've reached the critical mass of cool gear and marketing hype yet. Lots of cool new bikes and accesories still coming out to get people excited about.

I would give it another year at least before the popularity starts to trail off. Then fixed gears will fade into the mass of cycling in general, forever more popular then it was 5 years ago, but less so then it is today.


----------



## VaughnA (Jun 3, 2003)

The 'fad' won't be a real fad until the carbon and fixie crazes meet and we're all riding 3000 dollar carbon fixies with chains colored to match.


----------



## FatTireFred (Jan 31, 2005)

this fixie fad thread has peaked.


----------



## roadfix (Jun 20, 2006)

All right folks, I'm locking this thread.


----------



## thedips (Mar 26, 2007)

its a bike... just because hipsters are cool onto it... makes it a fad? thats what i never understood... so if melrose/hollywood hipsters start riding PINARELLOS and COLNAGO full campy record.. will that make it a fad too? 

i think its cool that fixies are getting this new life... more parts... lots of different looking bikes... hell if it wernt for this fixie craze honestly i see no point for it on the streets.. but then again i dont want to lock my carbon roadies to a metal post outside a bar either... so this was a great alternative.....


----------



## Creakyknees (Sep 21, 2003)

there ya go, that's the quality of post I'm looking for! 

brilliance. I'm not worthy.


----------



## bikesdirect (Sep 9, 2006)

We have not seen a slow down yet
But I did start worrying it was over when Raleigh and Schwinn got it
Normally that would mark the beginning of the end on a trend like SS/ Fixed
However, it has slwed down one bit
And more over the sales of track wheels has gone thru the roof
We are selling as many to dealers as to customers and those dealers are selling out before we can get more.

In addition, customers e-mailing and asking for lots of 'new' type SS bikes - not only mountain but also cyclo cross

lots of people like the idea of SS weather fixed or not


----------



## MB1 (Jan 27, 2004)

VaughnA said:


> The 'fad' won't be a real fad until the carbon and fixie crazes meet and we're all riding 3000 dollar carbon fixies with chains colored to match.


Why would I ever want to ride a cheap bike like that?


----------



## fonephreak (Nov 27, 2007)

*fixie=fad*

The fixie phenomena is a fad and I am still trying to figure out how it became a fad, did MTV have a special about messengers or something?

I've been cyclist for 17yrs, I've rode fixed for the greater part of those years, been a messenger in NYC, Chicago, San Fran, Osaka (japan) and now i'm just enjoying life in LA

When I moved to LA 3 years ago hardly anyone rode a fixie, yeah their were a handful of messengers who did but most were mountain bike messengers. Then for some reason last summer this whole slew of young little hipster kids started to ride around on fixies. I'm not talking a basement build with parts you hunted down in garage sales and at used bike shops, I'm talking a $1500 bike bought from some corporate bike shop and that right there explains it as a fad.

They have no real reason to ride fixed besides the so called "cool to ride" factor.

I hope it dies soon cause i'm getting real sick of little **** kids riding around all dressed up like whatever marketing company says is bike messenger style and not knowing how to ride the streets.


----------



## roadfix (Jun 20, 2006)

*Don't be too harsh, just yet...*



fonephreak said:


> They have no real reason to ride fixed besides the so called "cool to ride" factor.


Well, the funny thing is, the "cool to ride" factor was a factor, among other things, when I ordered an Ibis Scorcher fixed gear bike back in 1994. I don't know why I thought it was cool to ride fixed back then as there was no one on the streets of L.A. riding fixed. I guess it was because no one else was riding fixed.....that alone made it cool! 
I don't remember seeing anyone else in the streets of L.A. riding fixed for several years. But I've been hooked ever since though......therefore, I thank the "cool to ride " factor mentality on my part. 
What this eventual fixed gear craze brought out was lots of affordable fixed/ss specific components and framesets. Thanks to this I kept building more & better fixed gear bikes....and I continue to do so today.... Yeah!


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

I have to be completely honest here...... As hard as I try not to, I have have a problem with the fixter crowd... When bikes are set up for looks first and comfort, speed or practicality second, it's a trend or fashion statement not a hobby...


----------



## roadfix (Jun 20, 2006)

I agree about the fixter crowd in general. They do annoy me, especially now that I see them every single day with their fashion statements.


----------



## BianchiJoe (Jul 22, 2005)

My only problem is that I don't want to be accused of being an old fart who's trying to be hip. I was here first, dammit!


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

BianchiJoe said:


> My only problem is that I don't want to be accused of being an old fart who's trying to be hip. I was here first, dammit!


 but look at the positive side. you will still be riding fixed when the hipsters move on...you old fart ........


----------



## fonephreak (Nov 27, 2007)

*it's a lifestyle not a fashion show*



roadfix said:


> What this eventual fixed gear craze brought out was lots of affordable fixed/ss specific components and framesets.


There has always been affordable components and framesets, this whole fixie crowd of today is not into affordable, they are into the most expensive trendy parts to look cool amongst their peers.

I got my first fixed gear back in 1989 mainly cause I was sick of the subway and the bus, I wanted a nice road bike but since I was a 14yr old kid I could only afford a cheap fixed gear build out from parts I stole and bought at used bike shops and yard sales. I was the laughing stock of my high school, "why you ride a bike?" I can not remember a day where fixed gear was the cool trendy thing to ride even in 1994 when you got your bike.

I believe Dave said it right


Dave Hickey said:


> When bikes are set up for looks first and comfort, speed or practicality second, it's a trend or fashion statement not a hobby...


----------



## fonephreak (Nov 27, 2007)

*Fun read*

I found this quite amusing and very accurate.

http://yamabushi.wordpress.com/tag/bike-messengers/


----------



## roadfix (Jun 20, 2006)

No wonder I get funny looks from other fixters every time I'm on my fixed. It's my roadie kit.


----------



## roadfix (Jun 20, 2006)

sorry, double post.....no delete function?


----------



## Touch0Gray (May 29, 2003)

roadfix said:


> No wonder I get funny looks from other fixters every time I'm on my fixed. It's my roadie kit.



AHHHHHHHHHHHH....so that's it....

wait.....I have never run across fixed gear ride while i was riding mine. Granted, that's only a year and a half now...but still.


Frankly I don;t give a rats a$$ if it's a fad or not.....I like it, so I'm going to keep doing it.

As for the shorts and jersey....i like the chamois...and I hate wind resistance...ESPECIALLY on fixed....


----------



## JCavilia (Sep 12, 2005)

*And that's the last word,*



Touch0Gray said:


> Frankly I don;t give a rats a$$ if it's a fad or not.....I like it, so I'm going to keep doing it.


as far as I'm concerned. I don't really care who else is doing it, or why, or whether it's a million wannabes or a hundred hipsters, or a dozen messengers, or one other old fart like me, or whether anybody knows I'm doing it, or cares. I enjoy it. It works for me.

And a big thank-you here to Sheldon Brown for turning me on to the joys of fixed, and best wishes to him in his struggle with MS.


----------



## Touch0Gray (May 29, 2003)

JCavilia said:


> as far as I'm concerned. I don't really care who else is doing it, or why, or whether it's a million wannabes or a hundred hipsters, or a dozen messengers, or one other old fart like me, or whether anybody knows I'm doing it, or cares. I enjoy it. It works for me.
> 
> And a big thank-you here to Sheldon Brown for turning me on to the joys of fixed, and best wishes to him in his struggle with MS.



Absatively posilutely.............................hey wait a minute.....I fit in as ANOTHER OLD FART.....


ain't about the weight, the gruppo, the bling factor or the appearance......it's about the engine..

It can be tremendously gratifying or humbling....or both at the same time...........

If the fad is over...I guess I got in at the perfect time.....right before the end...a day late and a dollar short.....as usual.


----------



## rellimreeb (Jul 29, 2007)

I took a fixie out for a test ride last night. 
Performance had a Fuji Track - steel frame, for $399. It was all I could do to NOT pull the trigger (wifey would likely pop a gasket). What a blast to ride. Trying to stop a fixie is definitely a challenge, but I think I'm getting a fixie fetish.


----------



## Alx (Mar 22, 2007)

Clothing styles and hairdos are a fad. Cycling isn't !


----------



## roadfix (Jun 20, 2006)

millerinva said:


> What a blast to ride. Trying to stop a fixie is definitely a challenge, but I think I'm getting a fixie fetish.


The current new fad is to install a front brake and use it.


----------



## Touch0Gray (May 29, 2003)

roadfix said:


> The current new fad is to install a front brake and use it.



AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH...so self preservation is a fad....man I was WAY ahead of the pack then... (not concerning the fixed and brake necessarily)


My daughter kinda summed it up quite a few years ago when the current fad was to put "no Fear" stickers all over your car..

She said....hell, most of the time it's fear that keeps me alive


----------



## rellimreeb (Jul 29, 2007)

roadfix said:


> The current new fad is to install a front brake and use it.


yea, I'd definitely add one if I pick up the bike.


might be faddish, but I definitely didn't have the strength to stop quickly.


----------



## Richard (Feb 17, 2006)

Anything that gets these kids away from their video games and on bicycles is a good thing. Granted, many of the kids that stop in our shop are candidates for "Darwin's Waiting Room", but if one out of five of them get truly hooked on cycling, that's great.

Plus, here in "car crazy" Orange County, CA, it's made riding your bike to high school "cool", not a sign that you're too poor to own a car.


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

great point Richard.......you are making me think about this in another way........


----------



## asterisk (Oct 21, 2003)

Ok, I resisted well into the 3rd page but this sums this arguement up for me:









With that said I've seen people with no previous interest in cycling become interested in the fashion/customization aspects of the "track/fixie/fixed/posenger/etc" scene. If they stick around long enough they move on to riding daily for transportation then to purchase a road bike after they discover a track bike isn't the best daily driver for everyone. +1 for increased ridership and interest in transportation alternatives.

All these crys of fad-ism seem to be made by elders looking at the younger set and shaking their head at the passing interest. Just remember your generations had big hair, discos, and conversion vans so glass houses and all.


----------



## roadfix (Jun 20, 2006)

All right. I'm locking this thread.


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

asterisk said:


> .
> 
> All these crys of fad-ism seem to be made by elders looking at the younger set and shaking their head at the passing interest. Just remember your generations had big hair, discos, and conversion vans so glass houses and all.



Thanks for the reminder about the only good thing to come out of the 70's is I can't remember a lot of what I did...........


----------



## asterisk (Oct 21, 2003)

Well it's not just the board, it's the same thing I hear in shops. The archetypal curmudgeon old guys bemoaning hipsters on their track bikes yet not since Lance made road cycling cool again has a trend brought more new people to the LBS. With mountain biking (cross country at least) popularity waining a little any new business would be good.

Maybe Shimano's new "coasting" group will draw out more boomer types to try out the new low maintenance cruisers but until then fixies are the "it" target.


----------



## Touch0Gray (May 29, 2003)

Fad...yeah so what, I just got a fixed so I could be as cool as Mr. Hickey....then I had to try to keep up...built a second one.....I'll still never be as cool as Dave....but I ain't gonna stop trying....


----------



## asterisk (Oct 21, 2003)

Yeah, Dave pretty much conquered the fixed/ss world... he's got the NJS bike, the custom, the frame of questionable repute, had the Soma, and a SS BikeFriday for god's sake.


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

Oh please.....cool ain't in my vocabulary.......

now Roylll...he's cool...he plays the g-tar in band......and he's old like us


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

soon to be a Salsa Casseroll


----------



## Touch0Gray (May 29, 2003)

Dave Hickey said:


> Oh please.....cool ain't in my vocabulary.......
> 
> now Roylll...he's cool...he plays the g-tar in band......and he's old like us



Old like US?.....lol...Dave, Dave, Dave, Dave , Dave........you're just a kid....

We all got our heroes....heheheheh....Not like I want to BE just like you....I just want my WIFE to be as understanding as YOURS....now that's COOL......


----------



## Richard (Feb 17, 2006)

Dave Hickey said:


> soon to be a Salsa Casseroll


Ah, Dave. I saw the Salsa in the QBP catalog and I said, "huh", that looks like my old Raleigh. Then I saw the '08 Raleigh catalog with the new "One Way" on the cover. Paint it red, substitute a quill for the threadless, and you've got my commuter. Right down to the Brooks and the bar tape.

Everything that is old is new again.


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

I know...Jenson USA was closing out 07 models for $289...I couldn't resist


----------



## BianchiJoe (Jul 22, 2005)

asterisk said:


> Maybe Shimano's new "coasting" group will draw out more boomer types to try out the new low maintenance cruisers but until then fixies are the "it" target.



Cruiser is the new fixie. You heard it here first. :thumbsup:


----------



## asterisk (Oct 21, 2003)

Well cross bikes in all their practicality were supposed to be the next fixie but that never materialized... maybe the cruisers will.


----------



## Hollywood (Jan 16, 2003)

Creakyknees said:


> Discuss....


fixies are dead. All the cool kids are into prop-bikes now. You heard it here first!


----------



## vandeda (Jan 7, 2006)

Pablo said:


> I hear you. The fixie is my main winter ride, even more so now that I'm a commuting man. It's even smoother now with the Ruffy Tuffys that I put on.


Winter riding is what got me into fixed. I was tired of cleaning dérailleurs, cassettes, etc. with all the salt, sand and road grime we get in upstate NY. So, I decided to go single speed a few years ago, and that's when my friend (who's never really been into fads and just loves riding) suggested fixed. Upon his suggestion, I got the standard flip flop hub with a track cog & freewheel. Well, the freewheel not only never got used, but was ruined after the first winter as the internals rusted.

Since then, I've sold the Calfee ... sold the Vanilla ... though I still have a Serotta Fierte that I got dirt cheap because every once in awhile I need a bike with gears, or need to loan out a bike to someone. There's just some pure fun to riding a fixed gear that I always chose/choose my lowly Surly Steamroller over the high zoot bikes.

Fad or not ... I really don't care. When my buddy got me into it, I didn't even know it was an upcoming fad ... I just loved the purity of it, and the ease of maintenance too!


----------



## vandeda (Jan 7, 2006)

BianchiJoe said:


> Cruiser is the new fixie. You heard it here first. :thumbsup:


YES! Got that fad beat as I already picked up an Electra Deluxe Classic last year for riding to work and back. Got a springer fork, paperboy basket and whitewall tires to go along with it. Most of my riding buds made fun of me, but man that bike in all it's 45 lbs is also a blast to ride (for my 2 mile commute to work), especially on a nice, sunny warm summer day. 

Good to see I'm ahead of the game


----------



## RedRex (Oct 24, 2004)

*"..... sold the Vanilla."*


Did I just read that? Dang.


Hip? 

My Steamroller has front AND back brakes, a Performance clip-on seatpost rack with a Performance net and old stuff sack, Blackburn M.A.R.S. zip-tied to the rack, 10 yr. old mt. bike clipless pedals, drop bars with a face-plate bottle cage with coffee Thermos with broken lid, two Knog lights on the drop bar, zip-tied (broken post) Light and Motion headlight, two different colors of electrical tape (I ran out of green) over TWO layers of CORK wrap, a computer held on with scotch tape on the stem (no kidding), cranks/rims/and stays covered with reflective tape, torn Selle saddle, mini pump on top tube, and race-blade fenders with a front mudflap made from a discarded (thanks Hon) vertical blind section which has a large AAA membership sticker (I'm an official roadside assistance vehicle).

If I fall over on that damn thing fellas, I'm BLEEDING hip and oozing cool.  

My custom watches me sleep at night, warm and dry from it's home-office rack, knowing I'm over there dreaming about that dirty girl hanging up in the garage. 

That Steamroller is going to be ridden until I break it. No fad.


----------



## vandeda (Jan 7, 2006)

RedRex said:


> *"..... sold the Vanilla."*
> 
> 
> Did I just read that? Dang.


Yup ... the bike never ... errrr .... worked out right. I was happy the day I handed it to UPS and I hope the new owner loves it the way I wanted to. It was absolutely gorgeous though w/hand cut lugs, stainless "Vanilla" script on the downtube, custom lugged/fillet brazed stem, etc.



RedRex said:


> That Steamroller is going to be ridden until I break it. No fad.


Word. I love my Steamroller. I don't know what it is about the frame, but it and I just click. It's no frills, no excuses and just so much fun. I love it to death. And at a whopping $275 for the frameset new, a great price too


----------



## BianchiJoe (Jul 22, 2005)

vandeda said:


> YES! Got that fad beat as I already picked up an Electra Deluxe Classic last year for riding to work and back. Good to see I'm ahead of the game


No, not _beach _cruiser. It's retro 80s _BMX _cruisers! Yknow , like OM Flyer, Cook Bros, KOS? You're such a poser!


----------



## vandeda (Jan 7, 2006)

80s BMX cruisers?!? How lame ... anyone buying those is the real poser ... I'm starting a new trend/fad baby ... beach cruisers all the way!!!! 80s BMX cruiser .... sheesh 

haha


----------



## BianchiJoe (Jul 22, 2005)

vandeda said:


> 80s BMX cruisers?!? How lame ... anyone buying those is the real poser ... I'm starting a new trend/fad baby ... beach cruisers all the way!!!! 80s BMX cruiser .... sheesh
> 
> haha


OK, vandeda, bring it! My BMXicans versus your Beach-boys in a no-holds-barred ultimate Thunderdome pose-a-thon. Winner take all!

*BE THERE!!* 

:mad5: :23: :mad5:


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

BianchiJoe said:


> OK, vandeda, bring it! My BMXicans versus your Beach-boys in a no-holds-barred ultimate Thunderdome pose-a-thon. Winner take all!
> 
> *BE THERE!!*
> 
> :mad5: :23: :mad5:



This is for those old enough to remember..... 

This battle between Bianchjoe and Vandeda is going to be about a fierce as a fight in an Frankie Avalon/Annette Funicello movie...Watch Beach Blanket Bingo...Baron von Zipper


----------



## vandeda (Jan 7, 2006)

BianchiJoe said:


> OK, vandeda, bring it! My BMXicans versus your Beach-boys in a no-holds-barred ultimate Thunderdome pose-a-thon. Winner take all!
> 
> *BE THERE!!*
> 
> :mad5: :23: :mad5:


oh ... oh ... me and my pose of grandma's will definitely be there!!!

i predict it'll look something like this:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w8ye4mYR878 

So be ready! :crazy:


----------



## BianchiJoe (Jul 22, 2005)

Dave Hickey said:


> This is for those old enough to remember.....
> 
> This battle between Bianchjoe and Vandeda is going to be about a fierce as a fight in an Frankie Avalon/Annette Funicello movie...Watch Beach Blanket Bingo...Baron von Zipper



LOL..... remember when Baron Von Zipper would give him "the finger"? Too damn funny...


----------



## nowheels (Jun 5, 2007)

It's just how I ride my bikes in the winter time.......


----------



## zouch (Dec 3, 2008)

*too hip; gotta' go!*

y'mean fixed has become a fad?  

seriously; i have an Ibis Scorcher that's gone through a serious revamping over the years (the original parts on those things were cr*p and it's now almost entirely Campy and Phil), and love to use it for running errands around town. except for the geeks like us that haunt boards like this, most people have no idea what it is though some recognize it as 'something different', and either way's fine with me. while the hipsters probably wouldn't dig a bike that was patterned after bikes from the 1890s, it's gotten compliments from housewives, toddlers and octogenarians; how many of the "cool" fixies in SoMa get that? 

i certainly wasn't doing it to be cool (though at my age just being able to do it at all is cool!), but greatly enjoy the variety it provides from my other bikes and can't imagine being without it.


----------



## bigrider (Jun 27, 2002)

This thread peaked about a year ago, seriously.


----------



## CleavesF (Dec 31, 2007)

Well right now, all I can say is... the hipsters are gone from the roads since it's snowing right now. We got about 3 inches on the ground and maybe 5 more to come. 

THE ROADS ARE MINE!


----------



## buck-50 (Sep 20, 2005)

CleavesF said:


> Well right now, all I can say is... the hipsters are gone from the roads since it's snowing right now. We got about 3 inches on the ground and maybe 5 more to come.
> 
> THE ROADS ARE MINE!


If you don't share, You're gonna get those roads taken away until you can play nice.

It would be fun to see some hipster idiot in super-tight hipster doofus jeans skidding into a bus on state street today...


----------

